# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Thất vọng khi ăn lẩu nướng ở F3 BBQ ( Nguyễn Phong Sắc)

## cuongphu

Chả là cuối năm bên phòng em muốn tổ chức đi ăn tất niên. Và em có đứng ra lo vụ tìm nhà hàng. Em thấy trên hotdeal có cái voucher đi ăn ở nhà hàng F3 BBQ thấy hấp dẫn mà giá lại hợp lý. 
Nhưng do ngày 22.01 e mới đi đặt để ngày 24.01 đi ăn nên nếu có mua voucher của hotdeal thì không kịp. Nên em gọi thẳng đến của hàng thì có 1 bạn nghe và xác nhận cho em đặt 8 chỗ cho tối ngày 24.01.
Khoảng 5h chiều ngày 24.01 em có gọi lại một lần nữa thì bạn ấy vẫn xác nhận là còn chỗ. Đến 6h30 đội quân bên em đến nhà hàng thì gặp bạn lễ tân, bạn ấy thông báo là hết chỗ và do em không đặt tiền ( cái này lúc em gọi thì không có nói là phải đặt hay không ).
Em gọi lại cho số kia thì bạn ấy không nghe máy, xong em đòi gặp quản lý thì có 1 anh ra và bảo bên em đợi a ấy đi sắp chỗ. Bên em đợi 30p thì bạn nhân viên đầu trọc và xưng là quản lý ở đây nói là hết bàn chung kêu bọn em ngồi bàn riêng. Bên em tỏ thái độ không đồng ý thì bạn ấy VĂNG TỤC ra abcxyz ( cái này e không viết được.) rồi chỉ tay thẳng vào mặt em mà CHỬI “ cút …chúng m đi” “ Tao….cần chúng m ăn ở đây”….em sốc luôn vào bên trong đòi gặp quản lý chính, thì cái bạn này ra kêu bảo vệ vào lôi em ra.
Bên em là toàn nhân viên văn phòng nên cũng không muốn gây sự gì, nên mọi người kéo về đi ăn chỗ khác luôn.
Em thật sự thất vọng khi thái độ của 1 quản lý đối với khách hàng như thế.
Mọi người có đi ăn ở đây thì cũng nên cẩn thận ạ, mà tốt nhất nên tránh xa thiếu gì chỗ ăn đâu, em cũng cạch đến già luôn.

----------

